# First kids arrived.....



## browervillegoats (Oct 29, 2014)

Our 3/4 boer doe delivered a healthy set of triplets yesterday afternoon. She timed it perfectly and I was there to catch the entire process. One bucking and two doelings! This is the first year kidding goats so I've been anxiously waiting for this doe to deliver as she's one of the favorites. Now 6 more does to go....














Only thing is the doe is part dairy and has a HUGE udder. Her teats are so close to the ground. The kids have been focusing only on the one side and this morning the ignored side was engorged! I've checked and it's not blocked so I milked the one side out this morning and I took out 32oz which still left it much larger then the other side. I see the kids starting to suck on it so should I just keep and eye on it or continue to milk that side until they are equal? Appreciate the advise. Thanks!


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Congrats they are adorable! I don't know much about standard dairy goats so hopefully someone else will chime in on the udder situation.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Congrats! Keep milking out the engorged side so she doesn't get lopsided, once the kids get bigger they'll use both teats


----------



## browervillegoats (Oct 29, 2014)

Stupid question, but what happens if she's lopsided?  The kids are drinking from that side now and I've continued to milk her as she lets me but the one side is continually bigger then the other. Should I be concerned or change strategies?

Also, all three kids are active, pooping and peeing fine but none of them nurse for very long at a time. Maybe 30 secs a couple times and then they are off. Is that normal? None of them seem to be lacking.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

you would be surprised at how much milk they can suck out in that amount of time. They are like little vacuums. It sounds like normal nursing behavior.


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

CUTE ! Congrats on getting to be there and adorable kids


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If the kids aren't emptying the udder I would milk her all the way out a couple days after the birth. The colostrum needs removed when the kids no longer need it. Left in the udder it can turn to glue and cause congestion. Don't worry she won't let you deprive her kids, she will start filling her udder again immediately and then it will all start out even again.


----------



## browervillegoats (Oct 29, 2014)

She seems to be evening out now that the kids are a few days old. Kids are growing like weeds! Just waiting for the next doe that is due Friday. Thanks for the advise! Appreciate it.


----------



## browervillegoats (Oct 29, 2014)

Newest addition.... Out of a first freshener boer 1 big traditional doeling! Doe had a bit of a hard time as the head was not positioned between the legs. I opened the sac and helped as I seen the kids tongue hanging out and didn't want to wait any longer. 9.5# out of the shoot. Name TBD.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice kids and good job getting that big doe out.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats on a big healthy doeling!


----------

